# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  السر  في حب المراة

## شمعه تحترق

مرحبا أخواتي قرأت موضوع في احد المواقع وعجبني مووت

وحبيت انقله لكم .. ولوكان مكرر فأعذروني لأني قليلة المتابعه لقسم المرأه >>>> :huh:  تعترف









نحن نؤمن أن التوفيق بيد الله سبحانه وحدة وأن كل شئ مقدر و مكتوب ..
ولكن هناك أسباب يجب الأخذ بها مع التوكل على الله ...
أختلف الكثيرين حول الوسائل المؤدية للسعادة الزوجية بداية بجمال المرأة واهتمامها بنفسها و مظهرها و وصولاً إلى الذكاء والتعليم... 

ما سبق قد يكون له تأثير لكنه ليس السبب الأساسي في السعادة الزوجية ... 

وهنا أذكر لكم ما قالته عجوز وهي سيدة حكيمة يحبها زوجها كثيراً حتى أنه كان يحلو له أن ينشد لها أبيات الحب و الغرام و كلما تقدما في السن ازداد حبهما و سعادتهما... 
- وعندما سألت تلك المرأة عن سر سعادتها الدائمة ،

هل هو المهارة في إعداد الطعام؟؟؟ 
أم الجمال؟؟؟ 
أم إنجاب الأولاد ؟؟؟ 
أم غير ذلك ؟؟؟ 

قالت : الحصول على السعادة الزوجية بيد المرأة ، فالمرأة تستطيع أن تجعل من بيتها جنة وارفة الظلال أو جهنم مستعرة النيران ...
لا تقولي المال فكثير من النساء الغنيات تعيسات و هرب منهن أزواجهن …
و لا الأولاد فهناك من النساء من أنجبن 10 صبيان زوجها يهينها و لا يحبها أو يطلقها ... 
و الكثير منهن ماهرات في الطبخ ، فالواحدة منهن تطبخ طوال النهار و مع ذلك تشكو سوء معاملة زوجها و قلة احترامه لها ... 

- إذا ما هو السر ؟؟؟ ماذا كنت تعملين عند حدوث المشاكل مع زوجك ؟؟؟ 

قالت : عندما يغضب و يثور زوجي – و قد كان عصبياً - كنت ألجأ إلى الصمت المطبق بكل احترام ،، إياك و الصمت المصاحب لنظرة سخرية و لو بالعين لأن الرجل ذكي و يفهمها ...

- لم لا تخرجي من الغرفة ؟؟ 

قالت : إياك .. قد يظن أنك تهربين منه و لا تريدين سماعه ، عليك بالصمت و موافقته على ما يقول حتى يهدأ ثم بعد ذلك أقول له هل انتهيت ثم أخرج لأنه سيتعب و بحاجة للراحة بعد الكلام و الصراخ ...

وأخرج من الغرفة أكمل أعمالي المنزلية و شؤون أولادي و يظل بمفرده و قد أنهكته الحرب التي شنها علي ... 

- ماذا تفعلين هل تلجئين إلى أسلوب المقاطعة فلا تكلمينه لمدة أيام أو أسبوع ؟ 

لا إياك و تلك العادة السيئة فهي سلاح ذو حدين عندما تقاطعين زوجك أسبوعاً قد يكون ذلك صعباً عليه في البداية و يحاول أن يكلمك و لكن مع الأيام سوف يتعود على ذلك و إن قاطعته أسبوع قاطعك أسبوعين . عليك أن تعوديه على أنك الهواء الذي يستنشقه و الماء الذي يشربه و لا يستغني عنه ... كوني كالهواء الذي يستشق و إياك و الريح الشديدة ...

- إذاً ماذا تفعلين بعد ذلك ؟؟ 

بعد ساعتين أو أكثر أضع له كوباً من العصير أو فنجاناً من القهوة و أقول له تفضل اشرب ، لأنه فعلاً محتاج إليه وأكلمه بشكل عادي... 

فيصر على سؤالي هل أنت غاضبة ؟؟ 

فأقول لا !

فيبدأ بالاعتذار عن كلامه القاسي و يسمعني الكلام الجميل ...

- وهل تصدقين اعتذاره و كلامه الجميل ؟؟ 

طبعاً ... لأني أثق بنفسي و لست غبية ...!!! 

-هل تريدين مني تصديق كلامه وهو غاضب و تكذيبه و هو هادئ ؟؟؟!!! 

إن الإسلام لا يقر طلاق الغاضب ...و هو طلاق!! فكيف ماحصل معي أنا ؟؟؟ 

- فقيل لها ...و كرامتك ؟؟ 

قالت : أي كرامة ؟ 

كرامتك ألا تصدقي أي كلمة جارحة من إنسان غاضب و أن تصدقي كلامه عندما يكون هادئاً وأسامحه فوراً لأني قد نسيت كل الشتائم وأدركت أهمية سماع الكلام المفيد . 

و باختصار و مما سبق يمكن أن أقول: 
سر السعادة الزوجية عقل المرأة و مربط تلك السعادة لسانها



والله هالزوجه صبوره وقلبها يتحمل :huh:  أقول خواتي فيكم وحده مثلها..........؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ملكة سبأ

بارك الله فيج أخيتي شمعة قراءة جميله وربما نأخذ من هذه السيدة المُسنة ماهو مفيد لحياتنا الزوجيه
تقبلي تحياتي

----------


## فرح

*يسلمووووو  يالغلا* 
*يعطيك الله العافيه * 
*بنتظار كا جديد لك* 
*تحياتي                             فررررررح*

----------


## العنود

*يسلموووو يا قلبي*
*يعطيك ربي الف الف الف عافيه*
*مع اعذب تحياتي اختك العنود*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ملكة سبأ ..
يسلموو حبيبتي عالتواصل
موفقين

----------


## شمعه تحترق

فروووحه ..

الله يعافيك ياقلبي
مشكوره للتواصل

----------


## شمعه تحترق

العنود ..

يسلم قلب خيووه ويعافيك ِ
ماننحرم من هالطله يارب

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*




والله هالزوجه صبوره وقلبها يتحمل أقول خواتي فيكم وحده مثلها..........؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



*
*يمكن خيتو نقدر نكون مثلها مو مثلها يعني هيك نص من اللي هيه تسويه*
*وان شاء الله نصير مثلها..*
** 
*تسلمي حبيبتي ع الطرح الرائع والمفيد*
*يعطيكِ ربي العافيه*
*بانتظار جديدكِ*
*تحياتي...*
*ضحكوووه*

----------


## دلوعت حبيبتي



----------


## شمعه تحترق

ضحوكه ..

يسلم لي هالحضور 

موفقه يارب

و يوفق الجميع

----------


## شمعه تحترق

دلوعت حبيبتي ..

الله يعافيك خيووه

وماننحرم من هالطله

موفقين

----------


## w_alwaheed

*يسلمو اختي على الموضوع الجميل*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

يسلم قلبك اخوي

أسعدني تواصلك

حياك الله

----------


## أمل الظهور

مشكوره يالغلا على الموضوع الرائع 

تسلمين على طرحه 

أن شاء الله هالمرأة تكون مثال للمتزوجات 

مشكوره

----------


## نور الهدى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الله يعطيك العافية خيتو 

وتسلمين وعساكي على القوة 

ان شاء الله نكون مثلها 

هههههههههههههههه

يمكن بعد ما نكبر بعد اشوي 


تحياتي لك 
اختك ام محمد

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

الله يعطيك عافيه ..

بارك الله فيك خيتو ..

موضوع يستحق الوقف له لك متزوجة ..

بنتظار جديدك ..

كل المودة

----------


## عماد علي

الله يعطيك ألف عافية... موضوع رائع كروعة صاحبته ألف شكر لك أختي شمعة تحترق ... هذه المرأة كنز ومهما كانت صفاتها الاخرى فهذه الصفة تعتبر أساس العلاقة الزوجية ومفتاح السعادة إنها تعطي ولها أن تأخذ الحب الخالص الذي لايموت بموت صاحبته.... ونعم الزوجة.

----------


## ام باسم



----------


## أمير العاشقين

يسلموا على الموضوع الحلووو ..

ما ننحرم من الجديد يارب ..

تسلم هالايادي ..

يعطيك العافيه..

أمير العاشقين ..

----------


## الفراشه الحائرة

زوج يعشق زوجته بجنوووووون والسر؟؟؟؟  

**
*نحن نؤمن أن التوفيق بيد الله سبحانه وحدة وأن كل شئ مقدر و مكتوب ..*
*ولكن هناك أسباب يجب الأخذ بها مع التوكل على الله ...*
*أختلف الكثيرين حول الوسائل المؤدية للسعادة الزوجية* 
*بداية بجمال المرأة واهتمامها بنفسها و مظهرها* 
*و وصولاً إلى الذكاء والتعليم...* 
*ما سبق قد يكون له تأثير لكنه ليس السبب الأساسي* 
*في السعادة الزوجية ...*  
*وهنا أذكر لكم ما قالته عجوز وهي سيدة حكيمة يحبها زوجها كثيراً* 
*حتى أنه كان يحلو له أن ينشد لها أبيات الحب و الغرام و كلما تقدما في السن ازداد حبهما و سعادتهما...* 
*- وعندما سألت تلك المرأة عن سر سعادتها الدائمة ,* 
*هل هو المهارة في إعداد الطعام؟؟؟*
*أم الجمال؟؟؟*  
*أم إنجاب الأولاد ؟؟؟*  
*أم غير ذلك ؟؟؟* 
*قالت : الحصول على السعادة الزوجية بيد* 
*المرأة , فالمرأة تستطيع أن تجعل من بيتها جنة وارفة الظلال أو جهنم* 
*مستعرة النيران .* 
*لا تقولي المال فكثير من النساء الغنيات تعيسات و هرب منهن أزواجهن …*
*و لا الأولاد فهناك من النساء من أنجبن 10 صبيان زوجها*
*يهينها و لا يحبها أو يطلقها ...* 
*و الكثير منهن ماهرات في الطبخ , فالواحدة منهن تطبخ طوال النهار* 
*و مع ذلك تشكو سوء معاملة زوجها و قلة احترامه لها ...* 
*- إذا ما هو السر ؟؟؟ ماذا كنت تعملين عند حدوث المشاكل مع زوجك ؟؟؟*  
*قالت : عندما يغضب و يثور زوجي – و قد كان عصبياً - كنت ألجأ إلى*
*الصمت المطبق بكل احترام ,, إياك و الصمت المصاحب لنظرة* 
*سخرية و لو بالعين لأن الرجل ذكي و يفهمها .* 
*- لم لا تخرجي من الغرفة ؟؟* 
*قالت : إياك .. قد يظن أنك تهربين منه و لا تريدين سماعه , عليك بالصمت*
*و موافقته على ما يقول حتى يهدأ ثم بعد ذلك أقول له هل انتهيت* 
*ثم أخرج لأنه سيتعب و بحاجة للراحة بعد الكلام و الصراخ ...*
*و أخرج من الغرفة أكمل أعمالي المنزلية و شؤون أولادي و يظل* 
*بمفرده و قد أنهكته الحرب التي شنها علي .* 
*- ماذا تفعلين هل تلجئين إلى أسلوب المقاطعة* 
*فلا تكلمينه لمدة أيام أو أسبوع ؟* 
*لا إياك و تلك العادة السيئة فهي سلاح ذو حدين عندما تقاطعين*
*زوجك أسبوعاً قد يكون ذلك صعباً عليه في البداية و يحاول* 
*أن يكلمك و لكن مع الأيام سوف يتعود على ذلك و إن قاطعته* 
*أسبوع قاطعك أسبوعين . عليك أن تعوديه على أنك الهواء الذي* 
*يستنشقه و الماء الذي يشربه و لا يستغني عنه ....كوني كالهواء ا**لرقيق و إياك و الريح الشديدة .* 
*- إذاً ماذا تفعلين بعد ذلك ؟؟*  
*بعد ساعتين أو أكثر أضع له كوباً من العصير أو فنجاناً من القهوة* 
*و أقول له تفضل اشرب , لأنه فعلاً محتاج إليه وأكلمه بشكل عادي...* 
*فيصر على سؤالي هل أنت غاضبة ؟؟* 
*فأقول لا !*
*فيبدأ بالاعتذار عن كلامه القاسي و يسمعني الكلام الجميل .* 
*- وهل تصدقين اعتذاره و كلامه الجميل ؟؟* 
*طبعاً ... لأني أثق بنفسي و لست غبية ...!!!* 
*هل تريدين مني تصديق كلامه وهو غاضب و تكذيبه و هو هادئ ؟؟؟!!!* 
*إن الإسلام لا يقر طلاق الغاضب ...و هو طلاق!! فكيف ماحصل معي أنا ؟؟؟* 
*- فقيل لها ...و كرامتك ؟؟* 
*قالت : أي كرامة ؟* 
*كرامتك ألا تصدقي أي كلمة جارحة من إنسان غاضب* 
*و أن تصدقي كلامه عندما يكون هادئاً ..*
*أسامحه فوراً لأني قد نسيت كل الشتائم وأدركت أهمية* 
*سماع الكلام المفيد .* 
*و باختصار و مما سبق يمكن أن أقول:* 
*سر السعادة الزوجية عقل المرأة و مربط تلك السعادة بلسانها* 
*منقوووووووووووول*
*تحياااااتي*
*اختكم*
*الفراشه الحائرة* 
**

----------


## فروحةالدنيا

كلام جميل وفقنا الله لمايحبه ويرضاه

----------


## الفراشه الحائرة

*يسلموووووووو اخي على الرد والمرور انرت صفحتي*
*تحياتي الك وبالتوفيق*
*اختك*
*الفراشه الحائرة*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي على الطرح ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

بإنتظار جديدك ..

كل المودة

----------


## الفراشه الحائرة

*تسلم اخي الفاضل على مرورك*
*تحياااتي لا عدمنا ها الطله*
*الفراشه الحائرة*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

كل الشكر لجهودك اختي الفراشه الحائره

ولكن الموضوع مكرر ونظرا ً لوجود مشاركات فيه

  قمت بذمجه  مع الموضوع الاصلي لــ شمعه تحترق

يعطيكم العافيه

----------


## دعاء الكروان

كل شي يختلف تطبيقه في سلوك الحسن من رجل لي اخر تشكري اختي

----------


## كميل الفضلي

السلام عليكم 
سلمت اناملك على هذا الطرح
بعد ما جربت هل انا مثل هاكذا رجال مع زوجاتهم
وهل اجد ولو مثل هذه العجوز بهذا العقل المتكامل 
فليت شعري هل اعتبر والى خاف كما قال الشاعر الشعبي العراقي 
والعجايز خف عكلهن محمرات مكحلات 
وحته شايبنه تهرفل عاف كل صومة وصلاته وصار كل همه البنات
كل التوفيق استاذتي الفاضله تقبلي تحياتي لكي وشكرا

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

ربي يعطيكم ألف عافية على الموضوع الجميل

----------


## ام عبدالله 111

تسلمين اختي على هالموضوع الجميل والمفيد 
وبانتظار جديدك

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

*سلمت يمناك الفراشة على الطــرح*
*دمت بخير*
*تحياتي*

----------


## ملاك الحسا

تسلم ايدك على ماخط لنا قلمك الرائع ..

كثري من الزين اختي ..

وعساك دوووم على القوة ..

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*يسلموووو يا قلبي*
*يعطيك ربي الف الف الف عافيه*
*مع اعذب تحياتي اختك الأمل البعيد*

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

والله حكم اللي قالتها هالعجوز
يلا ياحريم ورونا همتكم وسوو مثلها اما انا مستقبلا ان شاء الله
يسلموا شموع

----------


## عيون جذابه

يسلمووووووووووووووو خيتو   على  القصه مشكوووووووووووووره

----------


## ليالي الخبر

> - ماذا تفعلين هل تلجئين إلى أسلوب المقاطعة فلا تكلمينه لمدة أيام أو أسبوع ؟ 
> 
> لا إياك و تلك العادة السيئة فهي سلاح ذو حدين عندما تقاطعين زوجك أسبوعاً قد يكون ذلك صعباً عليه في البداية و يحاول أن يكلمك و لكن مع الأيام سوف يتعود على ذلك و إن قاطعته أسبوع قاطعك أسبوعين . عليك أن تعوديه على أنك الهواء الذي يستنشقه و الماء الذي يشربه و لا يستغني عنه ... كوني كالهواء الذي يستشق و إياك و الريح الشديدة ...



 
المفروض كل زوج وزوجه ما ينام الواحد منهم وهم مزعل الثاني لأن الواحد مايضمن انه بيعيش 
لليوم الثاني فلو كل زوج وزوجه فكروا شوي والله ان زعلهم ماراح يطول 
وش بيستفيدون اذا كل واحد منهم نام وهو زعلان على الثاني وفي اليوم اللي بعده ماصحى من النوم 
واحد منهم يعني اذا الله اخذ امانته وش بيفيد الصياح والندم وياليت ..

وانا صحيح مو متزوجه بس بحط هذا الكلام حلقه في اذني

ومثل ما قالت لاناخذ الكلام من واحد متنرفز ولا نزعل لن لو نحط نفسنا مكان ها الشخص سواء
الزوج او الزوجه والله بنعذرهم

----------

